# need help overclocking



## Mohnishgs (Sep 13, 2010)

my pc config is as mentioned in my signature, i'm running windows 7 x64

i wont be investing any further in  cooling solutions, i want to to know how to go about overclocking both my processor and gfx card to maximum stable values without overheating the system(on stock cooling solution)


----------



## pegasus (Sep 13, 2010)

Officially, overclocking voids warranty and puts hardware at great risk risk if one is not sure of what is to be done.
Overclocking is not recommended without good cooling and without good PSU. 
(Unless you are really somewhere in space and have sub-zero ambient temperature where you are )
What PSU do you have btw?


----------



## Mohnishgs (Sep 13, 2010)

a vip 500watt psu

btw i'm well aware of the risks involved......and i'm ready to tinker around


----------

